# Marineland Magnum 350



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I am in the process of setting up a 46 gallon bow front tank. It is going to be lightly planted low tech. Something just simple for the bedroom. Recently, I just got a marineland magnum 350 from a friend who only used it for about a month and then switched to a wet/dry. She does salt so a wet/dry seemed easier for her then using a canister. Anyway, I am setting this tank up as simple as possible. Trying not to spend a lot on this one. So my main question is can the magnum 350 be used as the main stand alone filter for my 46 gallon? I see that it uses carbon in the center which I don't really use carbon but whatever. It also doesn't have anything made for bio. Are there any mods to the filter or media that I can do to get the best results from it. Like I know it uses that filter pad sleeve and then I see carbon. Should I replace either of these with something else? I was thinking replacing the carbon with some ceramic rings or something for bio or putting some bio rings with carbon in a bag so it can be easily removed. Or I could use it how it says with the sleeve like pad and the carbon in the center compartment and I have a spare Aquaclear 50 that I can use as well. I can always fill the aquaclear full of bio material and use it as just a big bio filter or maybe fill it with some other combo, I don't know. Give me some ideas and insight on this. 

Also just in general, are the magnum 350's relatively good filters? I mean I may wind up replacing it with a sunsun or rena later on if it absolutely doesn't work out for me. 

Thanks


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

I have one on my 54 corner bow its been running 24/7 for about 10 years. Was always plenty of filter before I went high tec planted then i add a rena 3 mostly for the extra flow and because i got it 4 free. If I didn't have the rena I sure the magnum and a couple powerheads would be fine. I run it with just bioballs in the chamber the sleeve wore out years ago so i use that blue pond filter stuff around the chamber. I also use it as a co2 reactor I feed the co2 into the input tube since the inpeller is at the bottom of the filter it never gets airlocked. I really like that I dont have to prime it the rena is a pita if you let it suck air you have to reprime it


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i run one on my 29g. i got rid of the carbon filter. they sell micron filters for it that work awesome! if you decide to use the micron filter, here are my tips for you. 
1)get a prefilter and use the blue sleeve. the more debris you can stop from entering the filter the longer it will last before it needs to be cleaned.
2) buy 2 micron filters. that way when one filter gets dirty, you can put the new one in and soak the other one in a bleach mixture to clean it. (just like a glass diffusor)

i think the filter works awesome



PRSRocker3390 said:


> Well I am in the process of setting up a 46 gallon bow front tank. It is going to be lightly planted low tech. Something just simple for the bedroom. Recently, I just got a marineland magnum 350 from a friend who only used it for about a month and then switched to a wet/dry. She does salt so a wet/dry seemed easier for her then using a canister. Anyway, I am setting this tank up as simple as possible. Trying not to spend a lot on this one. So my main question is can the magnum 350 be used as the main stand alone filter for my 46 gallon? I see that it uses carbon in the center which I don't really use carbon but whatever. It also doesn't have anything made for bio. Are there any mods to the filter or media that I can do to get the best results from it. Like I know it uses that filter pad sleeve and then I see carbon. Should I replace either of these with something else? I was thinking replacing the carbon with some ceramic rings or something for bio or putting some bio rings with carbon in a bag so it can be easily removed. Or I could use it how it says with the sleeve like pad and the carbon in the center compartment and I have a spare Aquaclear 50 that I can use as well. I can always fill the aquaclear full of bio material and use it as just a big bio filter or maybe fill it with some other combo, I don't know. Give me some ideas and insight on this.
> 
> Also just in general, are the magnum 350's relatively good filters? I mean I may wind up replacing it with a sunsun or rena later on if it absolutely doesn't work out for me.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

here is the micron filter i was talking about http://www.petco.com/product/2394/Magnum-Micron-Cartridge-Water-Polishing-Filter.aspx


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

So I just use the micron cartridge and bonded sleeve, correct? Should I set up the aquaclear 50 as well since its just laying around? Should I fill that with all bio, half bio/half carbon, half bio/half sponge, etc.? What do you think about that? I just want to make sure the tank has a some biological filter built because I am using pool filter sand and I heard it really isn't as good as gravel for hosting good bacteria but others say different. 

Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I use a Magnum 350 canister with an Aquaclear 70 HOB on my 46g high-tech bowfront. I also currently run my CO2 into it.

It's short on filter media capacity compared to other canisters. But it's very versatile. I can use carbon, bioballs, micron or diatom filtration. I would probably not buy another if I were to get a second canister, but I'm glad to have this one and will always find a use for it.

I bought the Pro version for the quick disconnects which are incredibly handy. If you don't have those, I suggest looking into adding them. A quick tip - after disconnecting the canister from the aquarium for maintenance, open one of the disconnect valves. Otherwise, it will be hard to remove or replace the top because it's sealed and under pressure/vacuum. Press down hard on the top when latching or unlatching the metal clips, this reduces stress on them; they can be bent if you're rough.

The micron filters do a good job of general water polishing. They last about a week for me before the flow rate decreases too much. The tip about having two micron filters is good, as it takes a little while to bleach them clean. After about six months of constant use, I noticed the flow through the micron filters decreasing even after being freshly cleaned, and they were discolored. Spraying them alternately with vinegar then H2O2, a few minutes apart, restored them to like new. I figure it was a combination of mineral and organic buildup that the bleach was unable to remove.

For cloudy water, charging a micron filter with diatoms does a fast and thorough job of cleaning it up.

Use only biomedia without small particles. Some cheap carbon has such particles that can slip through the mesh and tear up the impeller.

I've been using the Magnum for about a year now. I did purchase some common spare parts like gaskets after reading some negative reviews, so that I would have no downtime in case of a failure; but by using the above tips, I haven't needed any of them. Just treat it properly and it should last you a long time.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

yup, and a prefilter if you can find one.
cant hurt to have more filtration. 
every surface in your tank and in your filter will have bacteria on it.

i think the only reason people would say that sand doesnt have good bio filtration is because it doesnt have as much suface area as a gravel would. but i dont think its an issue


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

So do you guys think I should use any chemical form of filtration such as carbon, etc. or just stick to mechanical and bio? I mean I don't use carbon on my 75 heavily planted but this will be much much more lightly planted so I didn't know if I should just pass on the carbon again or bring it back for this tank. Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

the only time i use carbon in any tank is to remove meds if i were to use them


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok, I actually got two micron filters from the person as well so that is great! How long do you go before having to switch micron cartridges? Also if I decide to switch and use the carbon container thing they give you instead of the micron cartridge, it can still work if I fill that with bio media like ceramic rings, correct? Will it affect overall performance? Cause I don't want to leave it empty if I use it.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

yes you can use media.

the micron filter will slow down considerably when it gets dirty. it seems to go from full flow to almost nothing pretty quick. you'll know.
since i started using the prefilter my micron filters life has almost doubled, highly recommend it


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've filled those little carbon containers in the center with ceramic media before and it works decently well. If it's full of old carbon, that works as bio media also. IME you'll get better flow with something like Eheim media. The carbon gets packed with crud more quickly. I havent used a 350 for awhile, so I dont recall how big the openings in the container are. Large media like bioballs or those big ceramic stars fluvals come with may not fit through the openings.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> Ok, I actually got two micron filters from the person as well so that is great! How long do you go before having to switch micron cartridges? Also if I decide to switch and use the carbon container thing they give you instead of the micron cartridge, it can still work if I fill that with bio media like ceramic rings, correct? Will it affect overall performance? Cause I don't want to leave it empty if I use it.


For me the flow is better with the bio balls than when I used carbon


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

What bio balls did you use, like brand wise? How many can you actually fit in there because that space doesn't seem to big but I like the idea of bio balls too. 

And yes, a prefilter sounds like a definite idea whether I'm running the microns or not.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> What bio balls did you use, like brand wise? How many can you actually fit in there because that space doesn't seem to big but I like the idea of bio balls too.
> 
> And yes, a prefilter sounds like a definite idea whether I'm running the microns or not.


I used a 350 and an Eheim 2215 on my first planted tank a 29gal and it was great, it had excellent flow. 












I put Eheims bio balls in the center cartridge and wrapped 3-4 layers of standard white floss around it leaving just a ¼ of an inch from the side walls. Using this method it kept my tank crystal clear for 4-5 months before flow would start to slow. I too only use carbon for med removal. As for quick disconnects I would suggest picking up Eheims 2217 disconnects.

I also used diatom filter powder on the micron filter a few times after a rescape and it would clear the tank from very dirty/cloudy to crystal clear in less then an hour! 

But you do need to be gentle with it and it wouldn’t hurt to have an extra O-ring seal hanging around. At one point it did develope an air leak around the seal so I used a pinch of olive oil on the seal to get it to slide in easier and the leak stopped.


----------



## TMcNeil (Jul 17, 2010)

ello,
This is my first post on this forum, I just joined and this topic caught my eye.
I have had a 46 Bow set up for almost 10 years. Labor day will be its anniversary, and until just 10 days ago it always had a 350 Magnum running. Sometimes a pair of them. They worked fabulous.
Everything thats already been suggested I would whole heartedly agree with.
I also seldom use Charcoal. I bet less than 5 times in the decade its been running.
I've gone thru my share of those pleated filters though! I always put a rubber band around the blue outer filter sleeve top and bottom. After awhile they can get pretty baggy, and the more crud you can keep on the outside and not in the pleats, the less you'll be changing them. Oh, and whatever you do don't forget the inner plastic perforated tube that goes inside the pleated filter!!! I bet I have dozens of times!
O- Rings, O-Rings, O-Rings... Nothing worse than being stuck w/o an extra one after hours when it's sprung a leak.
I think I wore out a pair of impellors over the years. I can't begin to estimate how many gallons of water those 2 moved. 
I've now retired them to "rainwater tank" clean up duty.
They most definetly earned their keep
I also have had a Marineland Bio Wheel filter running, actually now that I think of it, it was running on this tank even before I got the Magnums! 
I probably had to clean mine more than most because this tank has always been maxed out w/fish and plants.

terry


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Can I just ask which O-ring is the one that goes? I didn't notice how many there are on the canister. Is it just the one main one that connects the top cover to the actual canister? Thanks


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never had a problem with leaking but the main oring the one between the top and the cover (10 years) I keep an extra on hand because thats the one that could give you a leak. If the other orings fail it would just lower the Efficiency (more bypas) imo not such a big deal. You could wait to replace them.


----------

